# lecteur dvd powermac g5



## kadero (14 Juin 2011)

bon soir

j'ai un probleme avec le lecteur dvd, quand j'insers un cd ou un dvd l'icone du lecteur n'apparait pas sur le bureau

aidez moi svp

et je voulais savoir si le lecteur du g3 et compatible avec le g5


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Juin 2011)

Oui si c est de l ide et du 3,5 pouce 
mais le graveur du g3 sera moins performant(gravure moins rapide) car c est une ancienne generation


----------



## Mezik (15 Juin 2011)

Essaye en allant dans les préférences/CD et DVD


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Juin 2011)

barre de menu: finder preferences sous général vérifier que la case est bien cochée


----------

